# How long can eggs stay out of an incubator?



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

My corn snake is laying right now and a question came to me. 
What is the longest the eggs can stay out of the incubator?
I wanted to know if it would be best to take the eggs away from mum as soon as she finishes laying or leave it until mum leaves them and what would the longest be.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

The female, in most cases wont leave the eggs.
They are often ok for a couple of days in the normal heat there. I have hatched them in vivs before, but they were in sealed boxes.
In the open air they will eventually go down.
Try and have a look at her back end, see if there is anything else to come out. You should be able to see and its usually quite clear. 
If clear, take the mother away, incubate the eggs. I usually check the mother to make sure there are no eggs left.
Then offer a small mouse.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> The female, in most cases wont leave the eggs.
> They are often ok for a couple of days in the normal heat there. I have hatched them in vivs before, but they were in sealed boxes.
> In the open air they will eventually go down.
> Try and have a look at her back end, see if there is anything else to come out. *You should be able to see and its usually quite clear*.
> ...


Can you explain what you mean by this? Will it be obvious once they stop laying? Mine is currently in pre-lay shed and I want to make sure I know everything in advance, cos I don't want to disturb her if she's still laying!


----------



## snake5007 (Apr 13, 2008)

manda88 said:


> Can you explain what you mean by this? Will it be obvious once they stop laying? Mine is currently in pre-lay shed and I want to make sure I know everything in advance, cos I don't want to disturb her if she's still laying!


After she's laid the majority of her eggs she'll have slimmed down a bit, so if there's any left in there you'll notice the lumps quite clearly and know to leave her alone.


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks all
I was a bit worried because I had to go out and have never left the eggs for long with mum when she had finished laying.
Well she finished laying her 12 eggs and when I got back I moved them no problem at all.
I always try to have all the information so I can cover all eventualities, just to be on the safe side.
So thanks again.
Linda


----------

